# WoS: NL x Big Bud Auto Fem



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

This was a gifted freebie from a UK friend with "Attitude"...lol...

First off....

Grow Spec's: 

Veg Lighting: 400watt MHConversion
Bloom Lighting: 400watt HPS (flowered to 63 daze from germination)

Medium: Sowed into MGSeedling Mix then 2 weeks, xp'ed to straight FoxFarms Ocean Forest NO AMENDMENTS 4-gallon black ridgid agri pot. EDIT: added Great White to the rootball during xplant to 4gallon.

Nutrients: 

Grow Cycle: w/e they get from the mgss/ffof soil, no grow nutes.
Bloom Cycle-FoxFarms Big Bloom and Molasses

Grower's Tilt: (10/10) This huge healthy striped seed was soaked for a day in my patented Holy Shot Glass, then plop, into the starter pot it went. Two foot away from the MHConv lamp (set to 24/7 on/off) I placed the starter pot and five daze later just like clockwork, I saw the small lil seedling pushing it's way up toward the light like a champ. 
Exactly 21 daze later it was around 1 foot tall and throwing pistils out (and switched the MHconv to a HPS lamp), so I began the bloom regimen. From there on it grew like a typically budding plant. Tried a bit of LST at four weeks old and snapped the top off  *sigh* but that shock didn't stop this AutoFemBeast...lol...Very easy, very minimal maintenace plant I've ever encountered. And it purped up a bit towards the end! (Please note: burned the plant with FFbig bloom first feeding but that was my fault, didn't ramp it up at small enough increments:doh:  ) 

Yield was 81 grams after dry and destemming.

Smell: (10/10) The smell in grow smelled exactly like mango's. When I pulled off a purp leaf to check trichs, it tasted just like mango's. Cured in the jar smells like some sort of mixed berry jam with rich sweet honey undertones. The smell alone is aromatherapeutic. Odor controls' a must w/ this one.
Taste: (8/10) Unfortunately other then a background fruity undertone, this strain pretty much tastes like a skunk with a slight fruity undertone to it. Delicious but that fruitiness just didn't transfer over from that heavenly odor.
Expansion: (9/10) Very smooth and skunky with a sweetness that pleases the palette and leaves clean. No harshness whatsoever. 
Density: (4/10) This is where I was not very impressed. The buds were wispy in alot places but in other parts of the plant (mostly the very tip of ea branch)they nugged up a bit. Have to say this must have something to do with combining Ruderalis with photoperiods and not quite selecting THE best candidate for mass seed re/production.
Buzz: (7/10) Take a hit and bout three mins. into it you're feeling the medium Indica body buzz flowing over your body. Found there to be a ceiling after about 10 hours of smoking this ...:rofl: Initial overuse caused a mild coma to occur...lol...
Duration: (7/10) About 90 minutes after a cpl bong rips I found my hand drifting to the bong again.

Overall Rating: (7.9/10) Other then density issue this was a great strain to grow. It was literally almost hands off through the grow. It just didn't need any kind of special things to help it along (or even get lockout when I burned it). I would definately recommend this to both the Novice Grower and the Pro Growers.

*(PICS LOCATED ON POST 11!)*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

:confused2atented Holy Shot Glass :huh: how you keep the water in :giggle:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

:rofl: ...lol...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

spotted some to a friend of mine. He found 3 viable seeds so far. 

Can a plant drop a pollen sac in the MIDDLE of the bud? 

Never saw one nanner at all, matter of fact I haven't found any in the rest of mine either but they were in his there nonetheless....


----------



## bubba887 (Aug 2, 2012)

I found some seeds inside a nug of bubba kush not to long ago, The guy checked thru his crop and not a one fell out..

I do plan on running them to see the turn out.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> I found some seeds inside a nug of bubba kush not to long ago, The guy checked thru his crop and not a one fell out..
> 
> I do plan on running them to see the turn out.


 
thanks for the input *bubba*, boy did my friend enjoy bustin my chops over that one...lol... *_sigh_*

Seeing that this was a one-off autofem, I rejected the seeds he wanted to give back to me. I told go find a park and plantem somewhere. They'll grow, die, get eaten or stolen, either way no big loss with a possible herm sitchiation.

the bud in no way showed me that it was self-seeded. and the airy budded parts of the plant especially didn't have any seed in it :confused2: oh well can't complain for free 81 grams of fruity sticky dank.

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

> Can a plant drop a pollen sac in the MIDDLE of the bud?



Yes it can happen but most the time the closer to the middle of the bud the seeds are, the earlier in flowering the plant was pollinated. If you find seeds look at the plant material around the seeds if there flower petal looking stuff most likely it is a hermie.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

yeah its so strange cause it's only happened with his part of the harvest. Being an autofem i was very leery and kept an eye out for transgendering...there were no male flower petals or anything of that nature, typically when I've had a gift cut herm, it would drop serious balls so you KNEW it was a herman.

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

If you think about it,it a wonder, the "Auto Fem" seeds don't have a lot more "hermies" reported. you are growing first off a plant that had one "parent" plant's sex messed with. A female had to be forced to produce"male" flowers to give you pollen for the seeds. and second it has Ruderalis a type of mj know for being both sexes(True Hermaphrodite )


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

I completely concur, this is a first for me at least with "femmed" beans. It's not like I'm :shocked: it happpened, it's still crystally dank, it just threw me that hermed. But yeah I completely agree with you regarding the hermans and fem beans.

My jack47 cut came from 4 differing pheno'd fem beans and expressed purely female sex as well as my Snow White. Oh well live and learn, I like sticking with my clones anywhoo.

thanks for chatting with me ozzy, love talking to ppl with a passion and in the know.

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

And as promised:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

I love how the trich's sparkle. 
Not only are they amazing for medicine/happiness they are gorgeous to look at.
Nicely done 7g


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

THANK YOU so much *tastyness*, it makes me feel good when i GET A compliment, especially pics cuz I am not the best at it...lol...my hands aren't very steady


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

My pleasure.  I get a little shaky too sometimes - have you tried using the 2 sec timer while you hold your hand steady.  Not pushing down on the button to take the pic can help quite a bit.
And you probably already know the exhale and snap trick.
I love how growing lets me indulge two passions at once!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah, it's just that the longer I try to steady my hand, the more it shakes. Same with shooting my pistol, the longer and harder I concentrate on the target, my hand begins to move/shake involuntarily.


----------

